# Battlefield 3



## Infrasonic

Is anyone playing BF3? I had very high hopes for this next entry in the Battlefield franchise and I have not been disappointed! While there are some minor glitches and annoyances (squad management, occasional lock-ups) it's overall a very good follow-up to the excellent BF2. 

The character classes have been tweaked and there are a ton of weapons and customizations available. It can become very addictive because the more you play the more of those are unlocked.

The graphics are some of the best I've seen and the sound is stellar. You can hear the bullets whizzing by clearly and the explosions have a lot of LFE impact.

If you're a fan of FPS games I'm sure you'll enjoy it, hopefully I'll see you on the Battlefield!


----------



## Prova

I'm scared about guns !


----------



## kudo11

you are correct, the game offers some of the best inra and infra points of contact for the players. the mobili interface is convenient and allows for flexibility. keep on playing on playing, it only gets better.


----------



## Brandon Valley

Love it!
Playing on an older Sony sxrd 60". hopefully a 70" in the near future.


----------



## RTS100x5

Love the graphics and sound as you said BUT the browser launch platform is the most retarded idea Ive seen yet.......... Ive had alot of extremely long load times trying to join multi player games.....what a major PAIN IN THE


----------



## 4U2NVME

Playing the game as well, look me up, name is PrisonerOWar. Just mention your from HTS, so we have some other war stories to share as well


----------



## Twin_Rotor

Great game, wish I could play it on PC.

The PS3 version has had its share of glitches. Looks worse than the PC version on lowest settings. Lots of DLC comming for it apparently.


----------



## RTS100x5

4U2NVME said:


> Playing the game as well, look me up, name is PrisonerOWar. Just mention your from HTS, so we have some other war stories to share as well


Not even sure how to add you as friend.

Just getting my kb bindings worked out

! I have an ATI HD5870 and its not nearly cutting it.........:rant:


----------



## engtaz

RTS100x5 said:


> Love the graphics and sound as you said BUT the browser launch platform is the most retarded idea Ive seen yet.......... Ive had alot of extremely long load times trying to join multi player games.....what a major PAIN IN THE


Very true and I get game lock ups also.


----------



## I=V/R

RTS100x5 said:


> Love the graphics and sound as you said BUT the browser launch platform is the most retarded idea Ive seen yet.......... Ive had alot of extremely long load times trying to join multi player games.....what a major PAIN IN THE


I play on the PS3 as well. The issue with freezing is what bothers me the most. I remember that Bad Company 2 had the same problem, but only when a major collision would occur (tank hitting tank or helicopter on helicopter). I have had BF3 freeze when I'm just walking, that drives me crazy because I have to completely reboot the system...


----------



## Infrasonic

The glitches can be extremely annoying. I've been pretty lucky but I have some friends who were very unlucky. Here are some things to try if you're having trouble (all for the PC): 

It’s obvious but first make sure you have the latest graphics drivers.

The game launches minimized and I’ve seen it take an unusually long time to “pop up” but by clicking on it sometimes it will load quicker.

There is a way to verify the integrity of the game/patch files and allow it to re-download portions that have become corrupted – this fixed one of my friends systems. I didn’t do it but I’d assume you go through the options of Battlelog similar to the process on Steam.

Check your cooling, this game can really heat up your computer. Use a program like HWMonitor from CPUID to leave running in the background to see if a component is heating up.

Try changing your default browser, say from IE to Chrome or vice versa.


Hopefully one of those will help someone!


----------



## RTS100x5

Well, after the latest platform update I seem to be running pretty smooth. My gameplay has improved but its still very hard in multi player.... My dissadvantage may be that Im using my Panasonic 55 plasma for a display which looks fantastic but its alot more sq in for the eye / brain to process than say a 22 in monitor. I have FIOS so my latency is minimal and my graphics ATI 5870 HD is pretty smooth at 1024 x 768 60hz.
Some players are so accurate you wanna suspect hacking but with my weapon upgrades I can see it gets alot easier to be on target.... The avionics and heavy weaponry is also amazing in realism and especially the sound effects !!! 
It really emphasizes squad teamwork which can really improve or frustrate your gaming experience so always join a squad....
I also like the improvement in the promotion and upgrade scheme ....:T


----------



## Infrasonic

If you had issues with BF3 and given up you may want to try it again. They have released several Origin updates and it is much more stable. A couple of my friends that were having issues consistently are now playing without a problem.


----------



## RTS100x5

Even with the latest and greatest updates, which are improvements, I still get disconnected randomly... That being said, I get enough in game time that its only an annoyance because I loose whatever points are accumulated in that round... I have pretty much been using IE8. If anyone has used another browser please comment. I started out with CHROME but quickly switched to IE because I was having alot of difficulty logging in to servers...:surrender:


----------



## Infrasonic

I am using it with Chrome successfully, you might want to try it again if you haven't in awhile.

If you are being disconnected within the first couple to 10 minutes of the game you may want to try updating Punkbuster manually here.

Let us know if it's finally stable!


----------



## samuelsmith

BF3 is interesting from BF2. I really enjoyed with these game. It is interesting series game.


----------



## RTS100x5

*Re: Battlefield 3 gets the BOOT*

After several months of tolerating the hacks and gameplay issues , Ive come to the conclusion that its time to move on.....This after breaking down and buying the PREMIUM package about a month ago....
My main issue is still very unbalanced gameplay...ie your in a server with 8 or 10 guys at level 100 and you havent got a chance in hell of staying alive for more than a minute ...even if your shooting the guy first, hes going to turn around and kill you with 2 rounds..... so you wind up trying to keep up or avoid games w these level of players....Some servers now have a level 50 cap (hmmm just coincidence) 
The new maps are very nice but its just an adventure in frustration and the hacks are still frequent and obviously tolerated by many servers...
Adios EA ...never again shall we cross paths


----------

